# Ads crashing Chrome on iPad4



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Starting yesterday, the Chrome brower on iPad 4 crashes frequently when browsing the TCF. Strongly suspect it's triggered by the (very annoying) pop-up ads.

I am using Safari to post this (because it would be impossible with Chrome).

None of the many other forums I viisit do this.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I opened Chrome on my iPad and came here then logged out so I was getting served all of the ads. I bounced around to maybe 25-30 pages but never saw any issues. If you see a specific ad or something that triggers it, that would help.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Also...We do not allow for pop-up ads. So if they are happening, it is either a network is not playing by or settings and would need to find out whom or something is going on on your side.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Whatever these things are called, they are a floating small window that pops up over the browser (e.g. forum) window. They do not prevent UI with the browser (except where they obscure it). They have a close-form 'X' in the upper right corner. The ads are for Time Warner Cable, John Deere, HBO.com, for example. If you tap on the window you open a new tab at the advertiser's web site.

I can't be sure which ad (if any) causes a crash because Chrome shuts down and when you let it "Restore" you don't see an ad.

Chrome had an update on 9 June and it could be this behavior started then. Did you test with that updated version?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

dlfl said:


> Chrome had an update on 9 June and it could be this behavior started then. Did you test with that updated version?


Yes


----------

